# Minneapolis D&D



## Chimera (May 9, 2004)

Been a little while and I'm ready to sally forth into a new game group.

I'm looking for a *monthly* game in the Twin Cities area.  

D&D 3.5.

One where the GM isn't hellbent on killing his PCs.
But likewise won't give them the world on a silver platter.

One that isn't so "grim and gritty" that people don't bother to play certain classes and/or no one ever has a magic item.

But likewise isn't so high magic that every 2nd level character has a +4 Longsword or equivalent.

One that does some roleplay, but isn't so focused on roleplay that they never do any rollplay.

One that allows _Raise Dead_.  I don't care how "special" you think it is to kill off my character.  I want him back.

(Got the Huey Lewis song _I want a new Drug_ going through my head as I write this.)


----------



## wolfheart (May 11, 2004)

Well put!  If a game like this exists in town, I would be interested also.  So if some DM is looking for a new group, and likes the criteria put forth above, it sounds like he could have two players interested.

Will keep an eye on this post, and happy hunting.


----------



## Korgan26 (May 13, 2004)

*Tempting.....*

Very tempting
Forgive me if I come across as very hesitant, but the last few times I have attempted to form a new gaming group it has gotten ugly. I would really like to game. I guess I have a few stipulations of my own.
-	Players need to understand this is a GAME and meant to be FUN.
-	Players need to have lives outside of gaming.
-	Anyone who arrives in full garb like they are bound for RenFest will be turned away with extreme prejudice.
-	FUN is the Goal
-	Rule lawyers are welcome, but once an agreement on a rule has been reached you need to be able to move on.
-	Players need to be able to a plausible impression of an adult.
-	Did I mention Fun!

If these requirements don’t seem to bad please feel free to e-mail me.
Korgan26@yahoo.com
Thanks
Zach


----------



## d30 (May 20, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Well put!  If a game like this exists in town, I would be interested also.  So if some DM is looking for a new group, and likes the criteria put forth above, it sounds like he could have two players interested.
> 
> Will keep an eye on this post, and happy hunting.





Hey guys,

I think I know just the thing for you.  Have you tried Living Greyhawk (LG)?  Minneapolis has some pretty active groups of players, and the local region (the Shield Lands) is based in Minneapolis/St. Paul.  That is, the triad members or organizers live here.

Here is a link to the Shield Lands website:

http://www.shieldlands.net

and a link to the yahoo group where you can ask questions and keep apprised of games going on:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/shield-lands-lg/

I have been playing for a couple of years and I think it pretty much meets all of the criteria of the original post.  There are three conventions dedicated to Living Greyhawk coming up this year in downtown Minneapolis, the first is in just a couple weeks.   If you are looking for gaming opportunities this might be a really cool option for you.  There is also a very good group in LaCrosse, WI which is another region (Highfolk) and so we have more playing options very close by.

I hope you check it out, I have really been enjoying my last couple of years playing LG.  

d30


----------



## Chimera (May 25, 2004)

Fifty views and no other responses, eh?

Just to let anyone else know, I have contacted *Korgan26* and we are trying to get a group together.  Could use a couple more players.

Once a month, anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## wingnut_dc (May 26, 2004)

Chimera said:
			
		

> Fifty views and no other responses, eh?




I live in Sandstone. For those of you who don't know where that is at, It is about halfway between Duluth and the Twin Cities. For me, gaming in the Twin Cities isn't feasible. To far of a drive. But I wish you luck finding a group. Have you tried posting something on the bulletin board at the Source in St. Paul?


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (May 26, 2004)

I was just coming here in search of a game, but that *once a month* deal isn't good.  A goodly part of why I quit the last game was that it was only a monthly thing and I spent too much time trying to remember what was going on last time.  God forbid I'd actualy _miss_ a session.

I'd still be interested in hearing what you've come up with for the game so far.  I'd like to know any absolutes you've decided on, anything you've set in stone as it were.  Is that once-a-month deal a game breaker?  What day(s) and/or times are you interested in.  How long will sessions last?

If you're going to 'discuss' things it might just be easier to do so here in the Thread so that interested parties could find out what's going on.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok, nobody's replied to this thread and after re-reading my last post I can see that a little clarification is in order, lest you think I'm totaly un-interested in 'applying' for this campain/game.

I wasn't thrilled at the idea of once a month gaming, and even pointed out that this was a factor in my quitting my previous game.  I said this because I'd have managed at best 4 hours of gaming a night before having to get home and to bed so that I could get up at 5am for work the following day, our gaming night haveing been Wednesday.  This being said it would be much more appealing to play in a once-a-month game if the sessions were longer (say 6+ hours) and/or just on a day that wouldn't require me to get to bed early for work the following morning.

The request for information that was 'set in stone' was for things like "We don't play with Psionics because nobody has the rules/likes it."  If nothing else a simple "We haven't set anything in stone." reply would be better than a complete lack of responce.

Hopefully the group is still around and has an open seat.  Need to get my DnD fix again.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Korgan26 (Jun 4, 2004)

*D'oh*

Hatchling, 
I have to apologize. After reading the beginning of your 2nd to last post I stopped surmising that you wanted to play but the infrequency that we decided on wasn't to your liking. So we have still been looking. I actually just received an email from an interested person today. I'll notify everyone else and we'll figure a time to get together.
I'll send this to your e-mail also


Z


----------



## neoshade (Jun 8, 2004)

Korgan26 said:
			
		

> Hatchling,
> I have to apologize. After reading the beginning of your 2nd to last post I stopped surmising that you wanted to play but the infrequency that we decided on wasn't to your liking. So we have still been looking. I actually just received an email from an interested person today. I'll notify everyone else and we'll figure a time to get together.
> I'll send this to your e-mail also
> 
> ...



 I'd be interested in playing if there is an opening in the group.


----------

